# Osprey Lake Darbydale LUNKERS !



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I fish this Lake quite often specifically targeting Carp & through the years I have seen more & more quality sized Bass with little success reports from passing Anglers. The water typically has super clear visibility an incredible amount of crawfish & as the season progresses lots of vegetation.
So not trying to ruin anybody's spot but I'm curious as to why Bass Anglers have such tough luck here aside from the constant angler pressure.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

nice carp


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

My guess would be because the water is so clear, it makes them alot more cautious, so i would suggest finesse tactics, (light fluorocarbon line, lightwire hooks, etc..) and it helps to stand back from the bank as much as possible.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

crjacob90 said:


> My guess would be because the water is so clear, it makes them alot more cautious, so i would suggest finesse tactics, (light fluorocarbon line, lightwire hooks, etc..) and it helps to stand back from the bank as much as possible.


or night fish them.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> I fish this Lake quite often specifically targeting Carp & through the years I have seen more & more quality sized Bass with little success reports from passing Anglers. The water typically has super clear visibility an incredible amount of crawfish & as the season progresses lots of vegetation.
> So not trying to ruin anybody's spot but I'm curious as to why Bass Anglers have such tough luck here aside from the constant angler pressure.


carp is a pig.....good eating outa clear water too!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Saugeye Tom said:


> carp is a pig.....good eating outa clear water too!


Seems like sound logic but have found Carp from gravel pit Lakes have an odd flavor - I don't know if it's because of the heavy amounts of Limestone minerals or the limited food source they live on.
River Fish are far better Fillet or in the smoker lmo


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Seems like sound logic but have found Carp from gravel pit Lakes have an odd flavor - I don't know if it's because of the heavy amounts of Limestone minerals or the limited food source they live on.
> River Fish are far better Fillet or in the smoker lmo


I have had them from the Mad river....sweet flavored meat!


----------

